# Import registration insurance



## Skunk141 (Nov 24, 2003)

Does any one know where I can get import registration insurance just for the purpose of registering the car for the first time, this is something DVLA require...

Tesco won't do chassis number insurance any more for some reason and that's who I'm with...


----------

